# The Ultimate Guide to Model Trains



## ropulos (Apr 7, 2010)

Product Description
Here's what you'll discover in "The Ultimate Guide to Model Trains" Book:

* How to create stunning terrain in your scenery with these 3 simple techniques...

* 3 little known, yet simple ways to understanding all about scales and gauges...

* Secret of train tracks that few people ever know about...

* 3 proven steps to running mutiple trains on one track...

* 2 simple keys (that are right in front of your eyes) to build your own benchwork...

* WARNING: 3 things you should never do when it comes to wiring...

* You'll discover in just a few short minutes how to avoid derailing problems...

* 6 time tested and proven strategies for laying out train tracks...

* When to add onto your set with locomotives and rolling stock...

* 7 everyday but often overlooked tips and tricks for building the best layouts for your scenery...

* A pennies on the dollar approach to finding model train parts...

* How often to do general maintenance on your model trains and tracks...

* How to recognize different train scales such as G, O, HO, N and more...

* The once famous but forgotten secret that instantly allows you to create depth within your landscapes...

and much more !

=> Amazon Link


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

_* WARNING: 3 things you should never do when it comes to wiring..._
lacking. i can think of many more dangerous thing when it comes to electrics

_* Secret of train tracks that few people ever know about..._
just because you don't know about them doesn't mean other people don't.

_* You'll discover in just a few short minutes how to avoid derailing problems...
_ let me save everyone on this forum those couple couple minutes. its dead simple actually.
don't make it so your trains derail and you will solve any derailing problems. done!

_* How to recognize different train scales such as G, O, HO, N and more..._ 
_* 3 little known, yet simple ways to understanding all about scales and gauges..._
little known? 3 ways?
besides the fact this kind of stuff belongs in oprha or cosmopolitam waste of paper mags , do you really think that i need a guide to distinguish between scales.



:thumbsdown:

EDIT:
but thanks for a few entertaining moments. i especially for 
_* How to create stunning terrain in your scenery with these 3 simple techniques..._
let me elaborate on those. the approach would be the famous:
Stop. Think About it. Hold that thought.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Anton...ya busted my bubble...after 35 years in the hobby, I truly though I had found the wellspring of modeling wisdom that would take my work to the next level...alas...sigh...groan...my quest continues...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You mean....I wasted my money?:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Check the price dif on new and used in the ad:

The Ultimate Guide to Model Trains (Paperback)
~ Elvio Romeo 
Elvio Romeo (Author) 
› Visit Amazon's Elvio Romeo Page
Find all the books, read about the author, and more.
See search results for this author 
Are you an author? Learn about Author Central 
(Author) 
4.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (4 customer reviews) 
4 Reviews 
5 star: (3) 
4 star: (0) 
3 star: (0) 
2 star: (0) 
1 star: (1) 

› See all 4 customer reviews... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List Price: $14.95 
Price: $14.35 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details 
You Save: $0.60 (4%) 
o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o 



In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available. 


Want it delivered Friday, April 9? Order it in the next 5 hours and 21 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details 


6 new from $14.34 1 used from $18.11 


Apparently, it's value is sinking fast!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay....I went to Amazon and checked out the book as best I could. I read some of the excerpts provided.

This guy is very good...at making a living. I'd be surprised if he's ever seen a model train. He has a glossary that has one or two items per alphabet letter: for example, "B" is for "ballast". Clever guy, this Romeo. He also assured me that I could be wearing the bib overalls and the pin-striped gray hat in no time, if I just bought his book.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and there i was finally hoping to find an answer to _* When to add onto your set with locomotives and rolling stock..._. 
i so wanted to add *onto *my set *with *some locomotives, but i just don't know when. nor do i understand what he actually meant by saying this...



its great that one can just go out, fork some cash and publish a book. but i sure hope less people actually did it...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

---*WARNING: 3 things you should never do when it comes to wiring...*

1. Do not place tongue on live rails.

2. Under no circumstances should you wire your layout directly to 110vac.

3. Soldering is dangerous and should only be performed by a qualified electrician.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i just "looked inside" in the amazon thing as well. Reck, i didn't find the page with reference, looks like someone read you comment ... but other then that - goodness. 
reading the glamorous but poorly constructed introduction (i'm not the best writer myself but thats why i don't publish anything) that takes 3 pages out of 76 page "book". of which 12 are dedicated to lacking glossary... but no way to read the substance.

and the up beat comments of the 2 revieweres. is it me or they seem to be written in same tone as the introduction?

looking in the bio of the author:
"I'm a Business Man, Real Estate Investor, Wealth Coach and Book Writer." not a model railroader though. pretty much explains everything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man.....you guys are rough.

And you didn't even welcome him to the site.


----------



## DigitalTrain (Feb 10, 2010)

There isn't enough ballast on the tracks (cover of this book), in my opinion


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

In his case, I think the ballast is bs.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, I think that we have bashed this guy enough...


----------



## ropulos (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL ! Hi Guys... No problem for your rough reviews!
I think you're correct ... it's a very basic little book... and you're miles away
and I'm just a spare-time book publisher/writer ...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Good to see you can take it well:thumbsup:...books like this are often given as premiums in hobby magazines and so are easy targets for old fogies like me. Now, if you can find some old school model railroading books and articles that are now in the public domain and do quality reprints, I'll be one of the first in line.:thumbsup:


----------



## ropulos (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks!! If you can give me a list of books you think are good i will do !


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have no problem with anyone publishing a book to cover an niche or covering something that is uncovered. you however not pursuing the goal of expanding MRR knowledge. there are plenty of good books on market already. and yours is not needed as it just dilutes this knowledge. with such ambitious title, its just looking for someone to make a mistake and buy it. 

tell me, what makes you believe that your little book is anywhere near being "Ultimate"?


----------



## ropulos (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the question... it's all about marketing...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ropulos said:


> thanks for the question... it's all about marketing...


exactly. doesn't mater that your book is of minimal benefit, all you care is for it to sell. do everybody a favor, stick to your ultimate guides about growing hamsters, mastiffs and panic attacks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> exactly. doesn't mater that your book is of minimal benefit, all you care is for it to sell. do everybody a favor, stick to your ultimate guides about growing hamsters, mastiffs and panic attacs.


Tank,
You forgot the k in attacks.

Maybe it would be worth 99 cents? 
For a newbie?:laugh:

That's 99 cents plus free shipping now!

Think about it Ropulus what 99 cents times 500,00 equals. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ropulos (Apr 7, 2010)

no problem,

thank you, i will do better!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ropulos,

I respect the fact you are trying to make a living thru your wordsmithing. I understand that means cranking something out quickly that satisifies your publisher, can be completed quickly, and allows you to move on to the next project and paycheck. I really do understand that.

That said, you did two things that sort of begged for lightning to strike. The first is the title---Ultimate anything had better be a compendium covering every detail and based upon in-depth knowledge of the field. Bebee Barton can write a book on bathyscapes; Babe Ruth had better leave the topic alone.

The second was to attempt to market it on a site such as this one. Yes, you might reach some beginners who would purchase your product. On the other hand, what sort of review did you envision from the rest, once they had looked it over?

I respect the fact you came back and accepted the comments---that speaks well for you. I hope you actually have an interest beyond that paycheck, and stick around to be part of the group. You're an intelligent man and bring good things to the table, so you are welcome, here. Please accept my invitation to join us. That said, please also remember there are folks here who have been doing this for 50+ years, and they have taught me an enormous amount. Others are far younger, but their acumen is such that they have also been my teachers. Above all, they are my brothers and sisters: I want them and their knowledge treated with the respect they deserve.

Finally...speaking only for myself: I'd never, ever ever ever, wear those pinstriped hats and coveralls. I respect the men who wore them for a living---I did not, and I refuse to denigrate them by pretending to have been a trainman. Besides, away from a real railroad, it looks dorky as hell! Just MHO, of course. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Well said!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ropulos,
> I respect the fact you are trying to make a living thru your wordsmithing. I understand that means cranking something out quickly that satisifies your publisher, can be completed quickly, and allows you to move on to the next project and paycheck. I really do understand that.


understandable, yes. but nothing to respect here. then again that porsche doesn't drive on respect...



> The second was to attempt to market it on a site such as this one. Yes, you might reach some beginners who would purchase your product. On the other hand, what sort of review did you envision from the rest, once they had looked it over?


attempt to market it period. MRR subjectis very well covered, excellent books by passionate pros already exist. "quick intro into MRR" title would have been in order (if even that). but this is not going to sell as much, so a knowingly deceiving title was chosen in hopes someone will buy the "3 things you always wanted to know but was afraid to ask." cosmopolitan bs fluff. 



> I respect the fact you came back and accepted the comments


i reread the entire convo and somehow i keep missing this...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The Ultimate HamMastff Guide!*



tankist said:


> exactly. doesn't mater that your book is of minimal benefit, all you care is for it to sell. do everybody a favor, stick to your ultimate guides about growing hamsters, mastiffs and panic attacks.


Sorry just came upon this and started laughing my dupa off! Yeah poor Romeo and that awful Ballast job(saw it on Amazon while looking at books on The Manhattan Project) Tank is the Watch Dawg of the Forum......GETTIM BOY!:laugh::thumbsup:

BTW: Cosmo has GREAT PICTURES!


----------

